# What kind of baitcast reel do you use?



## Hdfisher427 (Jul 7, 2008)

I am trying to figure out what 2 coolers prefer and use on the water.


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

I have my trusty Curados 200E7 & E5


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

I currently am enjoying and give two thumbs up to the:
Curado 200E7 (7 bearing)
Quantum Saltwater E100HPTs (9 bearing). The drag is not as smooth on this reel when compared to the Curado but I still am enjoying it just fine.


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

Shimano CORE and Mg50


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

calcutta 200b... ONLY!!!


----------



## koncept1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Calcutta 200B, Curado 100DSV, and soon to be retired Abu Garcia 6500C4


----------



## GLW (Nov 15, 2006)

Curado 200E7


----------



## fireBoy (Jul 5, 2008)

I'll be the first one Abu Garcia RCN 60 I'm pretty rough on my reels and this one works like a champ.


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

chronarchs and curados.


----------



## koncept1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Looks like the majority so far throw shimano's. Maybe us 2coolers should get some kind of hook-up @ shimano.


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

calcutta 250...
I was supposed to get a Curado but they messed and got the gold one that I said don't get, too expensive. Gotta love human error!


----------



## GunDog (Jun 6, 2006)

Citica 100dsv


----------



## whalerguy28 (Jun 3, 2009)

50mg chronarch and new 200 curado. If you are looking for a reel that is just a little cheaper, the Pflueger President is a pretty good one. The reel is a little heavy but throws a mile and has a very smooth drag.


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

I guess I live outside the box.
I love my US Reel baitcaster 1000Pro.
It's my primary reel over my one Curado & two Citicas.
Except when the wife goes, then she uses it since it's extremely difficult to backlash even throwing hard into the wind.


----------



## WRECKER (Jun 19, 2007)

In a nutshell... any Shimano will be servicable.


----------



## kraymond (Aug 12, 2005)

Chronarch 50 mg's and Curado's


----------



## tricktom1 (Jul 8, 2008)

Curado 200E7


----------



## fishsmart (Dec 5, 2004)

Models employed in various situations - Chronarch 100D7 and 50 mg along with the Calcutta TE250DC and STL3000FB.

Charles


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Calais

Sometimes Curados and Calcuttas


----------



## 2WheelFisher (Jun 4, 2009)

Curado's and Calcutta's on All-Star rods (and 1 Amb. 5500C3 for emergency use only)


----------



## bowed up (Apr 1, 2007)

I still use the old gold chronarch sf


----------



## Blue_Wave028 (Jul 23, 2008)

(2) Curado E7, (1) Curado 200D, (1) Citica 100 DSV I have no complaints about any of them.


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

Wading, Drifting = Curado (main reel) .. Cruxis (backup)

Cut mullet for reds = Ambassadeur 7000C3i


----------



## chronotrigger (Dec 18, 2008)

*daiwa*

The Daiwa team advantage and coastal inshore special work just fine for me.


----------



## Del Magic (Mar 19, 2008)

Vintage Abu Garcia 5000,6000,6500,and 7000. Mostly from the 60's and early 70's. I like the classic look.


----------



## dwhite (Jul 11, 2007)

Main reel for wading is a Chronarch, backup is a Curado and when using cutbait i have 6500 c3's.


----------



## Tombstone (May 19, 2009)

Curado 200E7, Revo stx, and 2 Curado SF's


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

3ea SHIMANO MG51 (lures)
2ea SHIMANO CALCUTTA 200TEGT (popping cork)


----------



## C4E (Jul 9, 2008)

Jus got a Shimano Citica 200E for a wade light combo but i cant put it down when i get back in the boat....sweet little rig


----------



## Speckwrangler (May 27, 2004)

Shimano Scorpion 1000 MG and a Chronarch 50 MG... I have a old Pearl Chronarch 100A and Green Curado 200 B as back up.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

My go to reel is a Revo STX. As I have posted before, it has a little bit of a corrosion issue but it makes up for it in casting distance and drag smoothness/pressure.

I also have curados which are really good reels.


----------



## Bevo34 (Feb 10, 2005)

*Shimano*

core and 50mg. I have an old green curado 100 that i use as backup.


----------



## MigllaFishKilla (Mar 3, 2009)

curado 200 e7


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

All of my terminal tackle for a days fishing can fit into a band-aid box but reels, that's another story.. I like to use a *variety* (mostly ambassadeurs). I usually use at least one of *THESE*. The 5001's are my favorites though. I much prefer a *LEFT* handed reel for lure chunking. Only Shimano I own is an ultra light I used for catching bait.


----------



## Cast Net (Apr 2, 2009)

I have 3 Abu Garcia 6500's. In the 12 years I have had them they have never let me down. I will probably go with Shimano when it is time to replace them.


----------



## BIG NICK (Jun 17, 2009)

I've got 1 old curado sf, curado 200 dhsv, curado 100, and just bought a 200 e7 but still building the rod for it, cant wait to use them. I also have a garcia on a 8 foot allstar for the jetties.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Ambassador 4600c, 5500c, 5600c, 6500c, 7000c. Didn't even know there was another baitcaster made!!!!


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Shimano Calcutta 400 for surf fishing. Recently purchased Shimano Calcutta 50B for lighter action. They really stand up to saltwater use.


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

bowed up said:


> I still use the old gold chronarch sf


Same here, and a calcutta 100B and an old curado 100b. We grew up with the red and black ambassador 5500 reels.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Del Magic said:


> Vintage Abu Garcia 5000,6000,6500,and 7000. Mostly from the 60's and early 70's. I like the classic look.


Amen..

This is what a casting reel is SUPPOSED to look like.. (-:}


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

In this order:

Chronarch 50mg
Curado 100D
Curado 200B


----------



## BUBAFISH (Jun 10, 2008)

Chronarch 100a
chronarch super free
calcutta 250


----------



## Puma (Jun 16, 2009)

I used to use a Abu Garcia 3600 with 11 ball bearings. Worked really well until I got the Calcutta TE200GT.

The difference is like driving a tractor compared to riding in a Cadillac. Wow


----------



## gotEMgot (Jun 16, 2007)

*I feel the same way*



Timemachine said:


> Ambassador 4600c, 5500c, 5600c, 6500c, 7000c. Didn't even know there was another baitcaster made!!!!


I have the same models, but I use a 50yr old Ambassador 5000 for most of my fishing. Don't seem to need much more. My grandfather gave it to me and its still pullin in fish.


----------



## houfinchaser (Oct 10, 2008)

Curado's, but I got a Abu Garcia Revo Inshore 6 months ago and so far it blows my other Curado's away.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

20 ounce sprite bottle with 40 yards of reclaimed monafilament and a rusted 2/0 hook. rs


----------



## saltshaker1 (Feb 15, 2008)

(2) Calais 200, (1) Calais 100


----------



## Porky (Nov 1, 2006)

Abu Garcia's 4500C,5500C,6500C's and a 7000C with the level wind taken off for really winging it out there in the surf. I have one shimano catalla that came with a rod combo, I wanted that rod! There are some tuneup kits for them with ceramic bearings and I have been thinking about retro fitting the smaller reels.


----------



## RedFisch (Jan 15, 2009)

Curado 201 E7 and Revo Premier


----------



## goldie (Nov 17, 2008)

curado 200b
calcutta 100
stradic 4000
stradic 2000
and a 16 oz beer can with 20lb mono as a last resort


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Abu Garcia 5000 and 5500...kind of old but work well.
Daiwa Regal Z spinning that's becoming my go to reel.


----------



## jwomack (Jun 16, 2009)

Curado 200E & 200D. Probably going to pick up a US Reel with my birthday FTU gift certificate from the kids


----------



## drakechaser515 (Apr 6, 2008)

CITICA 200E BEST REEL EVER


----------



## Team MirrOlure (Jan 24, 2009)

curado 201e7 Redfisch, thought I was the only lefty! LOL


----------



## MaddMarlin (Jun 8, 2009)

I have 4 of those old curados that you could get for 120.00 bucks back in the day cant beat them.


----------



## JLKing (Jul 17, 2008)

My main reels are Calcutta 100GT TE's. They cast as well as anything and hold up VERY well.

I tried using the 50MG because of the light weight and all of the recomendations, but after two of them didn't last more than a couple of months without failures, they are now back ups. I went back to the Calcutta TE's.

I fish 3-4 times per week...


----------



## JLKing (Jul 17, 2008)

I had a couple of Calais and they didn't hold up either. The big problem with them is once they go down, they are complicated to work on....

The MG and the Calcutta's are pretty easy to fix.


----------



## trio-assassin (Nov 4, 2008)

citica 100dsv and curado 100dsv....gotta love shimano!


----------



## corpus shorty (Oct 31, 2007)

Curado in the bay,Abu in the surf and its been a lotta surf lately.till the wind picked up.


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

I am falling in love with the E7 Curados. Shimano all the way!:texasflag


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

curado 200E7


----------



## Sharkzilla (Feb 15, 2009)

Quantum! I wish I could afford one of them fancy Shimanos though!


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Shimano Calcuttas*

I've got a couple of 251s, a 151, and a 201. My favorite is the 201, due to it's size, line capacity, and access to the brake adjustments. They are extremely durable and smooth operating. The 251s and 151 are about ten years old, but the 201 is only a couple of years old.


----------



## dezal (Feb 8, 2010)

Sorry to strike this up again. Just curious of thoughts 2 years later.


----------



## dezal (Feb 8, 2010)

I would say Core 50 mg and Curado 100 DSV


----------



## duck commander (Sep 19, 2005)

I have two Revo inshore one from last year and one 03. Core 50mg besides weight difference I much prefer the Revos.


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Shimano man here but recently bought 2 el-cheapo H20 Mettles and have been throroughly impressed.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

For saltwater, I have 3 revo inshores. 


Cody C


----------



## Brian10 (Sep 6, 2007)

Curado 201e7


----------



## ctcc (Nov 9, 2012)

Curado 200E7


----------



## Cmac4075 (Dec 3, 2012)

Curado E7, but they don't make them like they used too. They are more of a Citica quality these day unfortunately. Have been using a Core 50 for the past two years and it has been just terrific. pair it with a castaway skeleton 6'6 M or ML and you have a pretty nice weapon!


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

dezal said:


> Sorry to strike this up again. Just curious of thoughts 2 years later.


More like 3 1/2 years later.

Chronarch D
RVO3 STX
Curado B

... in that order.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Rippin_drag said:


> Shimano man here but recently bought 2 el-cheapo H20 Mettles and have been throroughly impressed.


Same here, shimano and two mettles but have not used them yet.

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## texascorky1 (Mar 15, 2007)

shimano chronarch 50Mg's


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

51MG or 101SF


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

I have a pair of Curado 200e7's that are my faves. Also have 2 CU200's.


----------



## Hooked on Salt (May 17, 2011)

Been using Shimano Curado's, but my last two reels are the new Revo Inshore. If they hold up at all I probably will not return to Shimano. They dropped off in quality on the newer models, and I would be hard pressed to find a better real for the money


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

Shimano Curado CU200's, the old "greenie". Three on rods, three mint in the gun safe. Carefully watching spare parts availability, after what, twenty years. That's the thing to watch with other brands...


----------



## cory4408 (Nov 29, 2008)

Chronarchs and Caenans


----------



## jeffm66 (Sep 14, 2010)

I just started throwing a cuardo after using spinning reels all my life.


----------



## 1lazyasian (Sep 16, 2011)

Curado 200e7,50e and cu200


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

US Reels Salt 1 and Woodee Rods Titanium 6'9

I can't believe how far i can frikin cast with thing.. somedays it's actually TOOOO far... my arms get tire walkin the dawg that far without getting reprieve from the break of a cast. 

I do have the old green jeep as a backup.. that's the 200 Curado


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Shimano Calcutta 150's for soft plastic and Curado E7 for topwater baits.

TH


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

Two Curados with Boca bearings and Suffix braid


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

Sarges custom wingman and a. Core 50mg7, super light combo.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

chronarch pearl 100 curado cu200BSF and cu200 is there anything else.


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Okuma 200a 10 bearings 
ardent edge elite 13 bearings 
both cast a mile


----------



## aero (Feb 23, 2005)

*reels*

Shimano Core mg7
2-calcutta 50


----------



## hookset4 (Nov 8, 2004)

2 Chronarch 51mg
1 Calcutta 251
1 Curado 201BSF


-hook


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*SF*

200 bsf #1 and Cu E7 #2 cva34


----------



## Spectre5922 (Jun 22, 2010)

CU200
Chronarch 200E6
Calcutta 400B (jetty rig)
Coriolis (cheapie but still good)
Abu Garcia 7000
H2O Express Mettle (great little inexpensive reel)


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

*I have a dresser full of Shimanos that now simply collect dust. **hwell:*


*Best reel ever: Lew's Tournament Pro TP1SH*

*2nd Place - Daiwa Zillion*


----------



## Sweet Baby Cletus (Jan 18, 2010)

Shimano Cruxis 200, Citica 200 DSV, H2O Express Mettle and Abu 5000c


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

FAVORITE REEL EVER SO FAR: Chronarch mg 100 (currently out of service cause I used them to death) 

Currently use mostly my calais 200 and my calcutta 200.

Back up: curado 300dsv's, abu 5500 (surf or livedead bait), couple other old school shimanos... 

Surf and offshore: abu 7000c3i, possibly one of the best deals out there in my opinion, have caught everything from reds, 50lb ling, 25+lb snapper, amberjack, 6-7' sharks. this reel with 300 yards of 50lb braid is one mean set up. Use and abuse the heck out of it and it keeps trucking with no problems at all!!! Love this reel.


----------



## tattoo (Jul 15, 2006)

spuds said:


> *I have a dresser full of Shimanos that now simply collect dust. **hwell:*
> 
> *Best reel ever: Lew's Tournament Pro TP1SH*
> 
> *2nd Place - Daiwa Zillion*


X2 on the Lews!!!!


----------



## Lakeandbay2 (Apr 15, 2012)

Lee tournament pro x two curado e7 and a chronarch e5 

Stratics for the quest.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Chronarch 50mg for me. I have 5 or 6 of them and they are workhorses. My 9yo son is learning on a Curado100D, and he loves it. I moved into Shimano from Abu Garcia about 10 years ago and now they are all I throw. They are very dependable when you take care of them.


----------



## Fishspert (Dec 5, 2011)

multiple generations and sizes of currados and a single core


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

chronarch 100 and 100SF, curado CU200...Ive got an obssession with snatching up all the like new ones that show up on ebay...just dont make em like that anymore.


----------



## Flounder_Pounder (Aug 20, 2012)

Abu Garcia Revo S ( gen 3 ) spooled with 20lb power pro

Id love a Shimano core but out of my budget for now.


----------



## tutone (Dec 10, 2006)

Old gold chronarch SF and curados.


----------



## Fonseca (Aug 14, 2010)

Shimano core 100 mg7 and a chronarch 50 mg for backup


----------



## dezal (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks for all the responses. Keep them coming!


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Shimano!!!


----------



## greenhornet (Apr 21, 2010)

Really enjoying my chronarch so far!


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Diawa HD2Hi......put about 13 years freshwater on it and 3 years salt water. I keep it clean and it keeps me happy. In '96 when I bought it at the only Cabelas there was (Nebraska) it was like magic the way it could be set up and cast. These days most of the features on it are standard now on most bait casters. Still like my old red 5000...


.


----------



## Soulfishing (Dec 21, 2011)

US reel 1000 great reel, smoooooth casting!
Abu 5500 C3, 6500 old reliables...bigger rod reels, still use them on light rods though on occassion
(2) H20 Mettle best n=bang for the buck out there IMO, been tough on them and they have not let me down!

couple retired shimanos and quantums


:brew2:


----------



## johnny astro (Aug 23, 2005)

Core 100mg primary
Old "Greenie" backup
6500 C3 for surf and jetty fishing
couple 309s for kick back surf fishing
couple mettles that my boys are learning baitcasters

Thinking back on reels I've owned reminded me of a quick story:

Lost my 30th birthday present from my wife which was a Calcutta 250 on a T40X and another CU200 on a castaway. Had them on my boat (in case questioned by CG or GW...we were just fishing) when running from 2004 launch to Jamaica beach the day after Ike to check on the FIL and uncle in laws houses. Whacked something half-way across the bay and the engine started overheating. Limped into Terramar and tied off at the ramp. What's irritating is that I was following another boat across so as to not hit anything. So much for that plan. 

Was able to catch a lift from a guy/wife/kid who said he was headed to check their house on Isla del Sol. They dropped us off at my FIL's house. We thanked them and gave them a cnote for the effort. I was so shocked at all the Ike destruction that I forgot to grab the rods/reels. Thought for sure he'd eventually run them by the house but no luck. Ended up being an expensive 20 min boat ride. Oh well such is life. Better an expensive boat ride versus walking from Terramar to JB with a couple of 70yr olders though all the muck and destruction.


----------



## JonahT (Aug 15, 2012)

Curado 200E7 Chonarch 50E and two H20 Mettles for when I wade.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

I usually just grab whatever is on the end and easy to get to.


----------



## ruffshod (Sep 23, 2010)

shimanos; curado e7s, caenans, occasionally abu 5500s for nostalgia


----------



## Trim-Happy (May 21, 2012)

i dont even want to count how many, probably have over 100 laying around. but the daiwa zillion coastal, core 50 is what i have been buying both smooth reels. about a year ago i got 30 of the quantun tours thanks academy 300$ reel on sale for 39$ got all of them for like 1200$ was a **** good day when you look at what 30 at 300 would coast.


----------



## fishin_1 (May 10, 2007)

I use to use the green monster Curado 200's and 100's but converted to Daiwa's about 7 years ago because I wade fish 90% of the time and like the ability to quickly thumb the spool cast control setting externally vs. having to take sideplate off on Shimano's. Really convenient when ya got a 20+ mph wind at your back and see or hear something that is off to the side or just behind you or change to different weight lures. Got straight into the JDM reels and use the Alphas 103, Pixys and TDZ's--small frame reels that weigh 180g (6.4 oz) paired with Dobyns Champion Extreme DX 701C's. These light weight setups will allow me to fish longer without tiring out, I usually will make from 200-300+ casts per wading session before getting back in the boat to the next location. Weight does matter!


----------



## dezal (Feb 8, 2010)

thanks for all the inputs. Seems like the older shimano's still rule!!!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

dezal said:


> thanks for all the inputs. Seems like the older shimano's still rule!!!


for sure for sure proven year after beyond the shadow of a doubt.


----------



## ERIC_K (Jan 13, 2012)

*Shimano*

I have a Shimano Calais, Chronarch, & Curado..

I like the Chronarch the best out of the three..


----------



## dezal (Feb 8, 2010)

Btw. For the last 3 months, I have been throwing a Scorpion 1000 mg, Core 50, 100, and a Curado 100 DSV.. And for some reason I cant put down the curado (even with the extra weight. Go figure. That reel is rock solid. Just saying!!!!!


----------



## Wesj_Ags_12 (Mar 17, 2013)

Curado 300E


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

curado and chronarch 50e


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

chronarchs gold SF and curados CU200. The older stuff rocks it you take care of it.


----------

